# Geschenke-Marathon: Paris Hilton wird 30!



## Mandalorianer (18 Feb. 2011)

*So feiert man als Millionen-Erbin Geburtstag
Geschenke-Marathon: Paris Hilton wird 30!​*

Seit heute hat Paris Hilton auch Zutritt zu allen Ü30-Partys dieser Welt! Die Millionenerbin, die sich als werbewirksames It-Girl etabliert hat, wird heute 30 Jahre alt. Grund genug zum Feiern, dachte sie sich da schon Anfang dieser Woche und so startete am Dienstag der große Partymarathon.

Am Montag feierte Paris noch ganz beschaulich den Valentinstag mit ihrem Liebsten, Cy Waits (35). Auf Twitter verkündete sie: „Komme gerade zurück von einem romantischen Valentinstagsdinner mit meinem Liebsten. Er hat mir die schönste Kette der Welt, mit Rubinen und Diamanten, geschenkt. Ich liebe sie.“

Am Dienstag ging der Geschenke-Marathon dann in die zweite Runde. Während der Aufnahmen für ihre neue Reality-Show schenkte ihr Cy einen brandneuen, gelben Sportwagen. Völlig überrascht fiel sie ihrem Freund um den Hals und bedankte sich artig. Am Abend machte sie sich dann für ihre erste große Geburtstagsparty zurecht: Das Thema „Moulin Rouge“ zog sich natürlich wie ein roter Faden durch den Abend und so kam Paris auch im verführerischen roten Korsagen-Tütü. Ihr Begleiter Cy dagegen hübschte sich mit einem Zylinder und einem legeren Anzug auf. Auf der Gästeliste standen unter anderem die Komikerin Kathy Griffin (50) und ihre komplette Familie, darunter auch Schwester Nicky (27) und Mutter Kathy (51). Sogar Lil Wayne (28) kam für einen spontanen Besuch vorbei und überreichte der Blondine persönlich ein Geschenk.

Und was macht sie dann heute? Etwa in kleinem Kreis Kuchen essen und Geschenke auspacken? Das kann man sich bei Paris wohl kaum vorstellen. Ob es auch heute eine Feier gab und wie sie den Abend verbracht hat, erzählen wir euch morgen!


*Happy Birthday Paris 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## AMUN (18 Feb. 2011)

30 Jahre und kein bisschen weise... das wird auch mit 60 nix happy010


----------



## Franky70 (18 Feb. 2011)

Sie kann nix, außer posen...aber das verdammt gut! 
Happy birthday, Paris...luv u.


----------



## Punisher (12 März 2011)

herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich


----------

